# Cafù "Neymar fra 2 anni supererà Ronaldo e Messi



## Fabry_cekko (16 Ottobre 2013)

Cafù ha parlato a Sport tv di Neymar "Fra 2 anni Neymar supererà Messi e Ronaldo".


----------



## 2515 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Cafù ti adoro ma ste boiate evitale.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2013)

Era ubriaco probabilmente.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2013)

Vabbè frasi di circostanze, la verità è che questo Brasile è più scarso della storia forse. E non parlatemi della confederation cup vinta in casa con catenccio e pali a salvare contro l'Italia e la Spagna a pezzi dopo aver avuto un giorno in meno.

Hanno bisogno di sti falsi miti per caricarsi, hanno il Mondiale in casa che devono assolutamente vincere, altrimenti ci sarà il putiferio


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Ottobre 2013)

Cafù, lassa stà.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbè frasi di circostanze, la verità è che questo Brasile è più scarso della storia forse. E non parlatemi della confederation cup vinta in casa con catenccio e pali a salvare contro l'Italia e la Spagna a pezzi dopo aver avuto un giorno in meno.
> 
> Hanno bisogno di sti falsi miti per caricarsi, hanno il Mondiale in casa che devono assolutamente vincere, altrimenti ci sarà il putiferio


Concordo.
Contro l'Italia il Brasile è stato fortunato. Nonostante l'Italia abbia giocato tremendamente male, sul 3-2 per loro per una ventina di minuti il Brasile ha sofferto non poco. Il 4-2 è arrivato solo nel finale. La Spagna era a pezzi dopo la semifinale contro di noi, dove ha sofferto e faticato tantissimo. Il Brasile non mi ha affatto impressionato. Bisogna vedere quanto crescerà in questi 9 mesi, al momento credo ci siano 2/3 squadre davanti a loro e non li considero tanto più forti rispetto agli azzurri, anzi.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Ottobre 2013)

Penso che Neymar non potrà mai superare Messi giocandoci insieme. Deve rubargli il più possibile e separarsi se vuole potergli stare sopra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbè frasi di circostanze, la verità è che questo Brasile è più scarso della storia forse. E non parlatemi della confederation cup vinta in casa con catenccio e pali a salvare contro l'Italia e la Spagna a pezzi dopo aver avuto un giorno in meno.
> 
> *Hanno bisogno di sti falsi miti per caricarsi, hanno il Mondiale in casa che devono assolutamente vincere, altrimenti ci sarà il putiferio*


Cassi loro, l'hanno prossimo lo vincerà la Germania.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Ottobre 2013)

neymar sbaglio o sta miseramente fallendo al barcellona? è un esaltato


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> neymar sbaglio o sta miseramente fallendo al barcellona? è un esaltato



No,sta giocando bene,semplicemente non è protagonista.Del resto nessuno può essere protagonista con Messi.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque una certa somiglianza c'è :


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Ottobre 2013)

Potrebbe essere una sparata, come no. Dipenderà tutto dalla testa di Neymare e pure da Messi a mio avviso. Se resterà al Barcellona allora per il brasiliano si profila un ruolo da seconda (al massimo) stella. Se cambiasse squadra, e cambiasse modo di giocare, con la tecnica che ha potrebbe davvero fare tante belle cose


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbè frasi di circostanze, la verità è che questo Brasile è più scarso della storia forse. E non parlatemi della confederation cup vinta in casa con catenccio e pali a salvare contro l'Italia e la Spagna a pezzi dopo aver avuto un giorno in meno.
> 
> Hanno bisogno di sti falsi miti per caricarsi, hanno il Mondiale in casa che devono assolutamente vincere, altrimenti ci sarà il putiferio



è vero che è il Brasile più scarso di sempre, ma hanno dei possibili fenomeni...come Marquinhos, Paulinho, Lucas, Oscar, Hulk, Bernard e Neymar in più ci sono Campioni come Thiago Silva, Marcelo e quando è in forma Hernanes
poi bisogna sempre tenere d'occhio i vecchi Campioni come Maicon e Pato...Kakà e Robinho sono quasi irrecuperabili
insomma una formazione del genere può competere con Italia, Germania, Argentina e Spagna
Jefferson
Marcelo Thiago Silva Marquinohs Maicon
Lucas Paulinho Hernanes/Oscar
Neymar Bernard Pato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Ottobre 2013)

cmq tornando al Topic Neymar tecnicamente non si discute, ma anche lui come Balotelli deve crescere di testa...la testa di Messi e Ronaldo è tantissima roba


----------



## Sesfips (16 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cassi loro, l'hanno prossimo lo vincerà la Germania.



Ne sono convintissimo pure io. Spero di no ovviamente, ma sono troppo forti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cassi loro, l'hanno prossimo lo vincerà la Germania.



per me la Germania è come il Real Madrid...nel 2006 e nel 2010 per me erano i favoriti e sono arrivati terzi, ora sono i favoriti anche nel 2014
il Real per me era favorito nel 2012 e 2013 e ha perso


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2013)

Per me proprio no.


----------



## Snake (16 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> neymar sbaglio o sta miseramente fallendo al barcellona? è un esaltato



sbagli, al netto dei pochi gol segnati finora forse è il miglior giocatore del Barca in questo inizio di stagione dopo Messi, avrà fatto 7-8 assist, quasi sempre tra i migliori in campo, e lo dico io che non sono un suo fan.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cassi loro, l'hanno prossimo lo vincerà la Germania.



Ma soprattutto l'hanno


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Ottobre 2013)

Si certo come no.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me la Germania è come il Real Madrid...nel 2006 e nel 2010 per me erano i favoriti e sono arrivati terzi, ora sono i favoriti anche nel 2014
> il Real per me era favorito nel 2012 e 2013 e ha perso


Ci sono troppi indizi che portano alla loro vittoria.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto l'hanno


Lapsus, sfido a trovare altri errori del genere di Splendidi


----------



## runner (17 Ottobre 2013)

Cafù il migliore terzino destro con Panucci e Tassotti che abbiamo avuto.....mi auguro che De Sciglio si avvicini a loro nella sua carriera!!

quanto mi manca uno così in squadra e anche come persona!!


----------



## Jerry West (17 Ottobre 2013)

Impossibile. Neymar non doveva fare una sola cosa e l'ha fatta, andare a giocare con Messi..


----------



## Snake (17 Ottobre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Impossibile. Neymar non doveva fare una sola cosa e l'ha fatta, andare a giocare con Messi..



dimmi, dove doveva andare?


----------



## Jerry West (17 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> dimmi, dove doveva andare?



Real. Lui e Ronaldo sono giocatori diversi, Cr7 è meno accentratore rispetto a Messi che fagocita avversari e compagni.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lapsus, sfido a trovare altri errori del genere di Splendidi



Ci mancherebbe


----------



## alexrossonero (17 Ottobre 2013)

Diciamo che ha le qualità per poter diventare un protagonista assoluto della scena europea, ma non credo potrà mai arrivare a fare tanto quanto quei due.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Ottobre 2013)

Se continua a stare al Barça e a giocare insieme a Messi probabilmente fra due chiederà di essere ceduto, altrochè!


----------



## Snake (17 Ottobre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Real. Lui e Ronaldo sono giocatori diversi, Cr7 è meno accentratore rispetto a Messi che fagocita avversari e compagni.



squadra peggiore dove poteva andare per ambiente e contesto tecnico non c'era. Cr7 sarà meno accentratore di Messi (i numeri dicono altro ma vabbè) ma è anche molto più simile a Neymar per caratteristiche tecniche e preferenze di zona del campo.


----------



## Frikez (17 Ottobre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto l'hanno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>


----------



## Frikez (17 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Quando vuoi ti faccio un corso online di grammatica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quando vuoi ti faccio un corso online di grammatica.


Io sono come Balotelli per voi, tutte le vostre attenzioni ruotano intorno a ciò che scrivo e non trovate un attimo di pace, odiate e invidiate Splendidi e cercate di attaccarlo in ogni modo. Il rumore dei nemici


----------



## Frikez (18 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono come Balotelli per voi, tutte le vostre attenzioni ruotano intorno a ciò che scrivo e non trovate un attimo di pace, odiate e invidiate Splendidi e cercate di attaccarlo in ogni modo. Il rumore dei nemici


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>


Meno male che lo sai


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2013)

io la penso come cafu, non so se tra 2 anni ma per me li supererà entrambi, non credo che vinca 4 palloni d'oro consecutivi, il mio unico dubbio è la squadra in cui gioca, inadatta per esprimere il suo potenziale, in nazionale al mondiale farà cose stratosferiche


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> squadra peggiore dove poteva andare per ambiente e contesto tecnico non c'era. Cr7 sarà meno accentratore di Messi (i numeri dicono altro ma vabbè) ma è anche molto più simile a Neymar per caratteristiche tecniche e preferenze di zona del campo.



al real non avrebbe avuto problemi, era la squadra perfetta per lui, cosi come le big delle premier per lui erano perfette


----------



## Frikez (18 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Meno male che lo sai



Guarda che non era riferito a te.


----------



## O Animal (18 Ottobre 2013)

Questo signore ha giocato 3 finali mondiali consecutive vincendone 2 (di cui una da capitano)... 
Può dire quello che gli pare o c'è qualcuno di noi che ne sa più di lui?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Questo signore ha giocato 3 finali mondiali consecutive vincendone 2 (di cui una da capitano)...
> Può dire quello che gli pare o c'è qualcuno di noi che ne sa più di lui?



secondo questo tuo ragionamento Pelè dovrebbe capire più di tutti di Calcio visto che ha vinto 3 Mondiali...peccato che ne ha sparate di cavolate...una volta diceva "Robinho sarà il mio erede"...si è visto infatti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io la penso come cafu, non so se tra 2 anni ma per me li supererà entrambi, non credo che vinca 4 palloni d'oro consecutivi, il mio unico dubbio è la squadra in cui gioca, inadatta per esprimere il suo potenziale, in nazionale al mondiale farà cose stratosferiche



li sorpasserà solo quando i 2 mostri caleranno...Neymar credo che non raggiungerà mai questi livelli


----------



## Snake (18 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> al real non avrebbe avuto problemi, era la squadra perfetta per lui, cosi come le big delle premier per lui erano perfette



si si perfetta, andava a fare l'esterno destro al Real, perfetta proprio


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> si si perfetta, andava a fare l'esterno destro al Real, perfetta proprio



neymar può fare tutto, non è il classico esterno, è un fenomeno, destra sinistra al centro, il problema è che con messi è obbligato a fare il compitino per far segnare lui e non può esprimere tutte le qualità che ha, al real lui da una parte e ronaldo dall'altro avrebbero fatto faville, può fare anche la punta alla messi, il falso nueve..


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> li sorpasserà solo quando i 2 mostri caleranno...Neymar credo che non raggiungerà mai questi livelli



può darsi ma per me può anche arrivare a quei livelli, fare meglio è impossbile, le qualità ce le ha tutte sta a lui, ripeto il problema principale è la convinvenza con messi che lo limita in questo senso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> può darsi ma per me può anche arrivare a quei livelli, fare meglio è impossbile, le qualità ce le ha tutte sta a lui, ripeto il problema principale è la convinvenza con messi che lo limita in questo senso



l'unica cosa sicura è che fino a quando starà al Barca e Messi sarà questo il numero 1 non lo sarà mai...ma adesso ovviamente pensa a crescere e vincere trofei...ha soltanto 21 anni


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa sicura è che fino a quando starà al Barca e Messi sarà questo il numero 1 non lo sarà mai...ma adesso ovviamente pensa a crescere e vincere trofei...ha soltanto 21 anni



su questo sono d'accordo


----------



## Snake (18 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> neymar può fare tutto, non è il classico esterno, è un fenomeno, destra sinistra al centro, il problema è che con messi è obbligato a fare il compitino per far segnare lui e non può esprimere tutte le qualità che ha, al real lui da una parte e ronaldo dall'altro avrebbero fatto faville, può fare anche la punta alla messi, il falso nueve..



No, non ci siamo capiti, tra il poter far tutto e il rendere al 100% ci passa una montagna. Neymar nel Barca che ti piaccia o no gioca nella sua posizione preferita, perfetta per esaltare le sue qualità, e mi risulta che Messi giochi esattamente dalla parte opposta. Vi fate troppe se.ghe mentali su sta storia che Messi lo limiterebbe, per ora la connessione tra i due è perfetta, ma evidentemente partite non ne vedete e si spiega tutto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> No, non ci siamo capiti, tra il poter far tutto e il rendere al 100% ci passa una montagna. Neymar nel Barca che ti piaccia o no gioca nella sua posizione preferita, perfetta per esaltare le sue qualità, e mi risulta che Messi giochi esattamente dalla parte opposta. Vi fate troppe se.ghe mentali su sta storia che Messi lo limiterebbe, per ora la connessione tra i due è perfetta, ma evidentemente partite non ne vedete e si spiega tutto.



messi non gioca dalla parte opposa ma al centro, e deve essere per forza il giocatore da cui devono passare i palloni decisivi, messi lo limita in una maniera spaventosa, se neymar ha il pallone non può pensare a fare quello che sa fare meglio ovvero giocate in velcoità e andare a fare l'uno contro uno col terzino avversario, l'unica cosa che può fare è alzare la testa e guardare dove è messi, poi ogni tanto messi ricambia offrendogli qualche assist, ma lui in questa maniera non lavora per se stesso lavora per fare sgnare messi, è un giocatore limitato proprio a svolgere questa funzione, è come se gli tappi le ali, al real anche se lo mettevi fuori posizione non era cosi, era libero di fare quello che voleva e sarebbe stato molto più imprevedibile, è inutile prendere neymar se lo devi sfruttare in questa maniera..


----------



## Snake (18 Ottobre 2013)

Quante partite intere hai visto del Barca quest'anno? Rispondi onestamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]su questa cosa che ho scritto prima sei d'accordo? Seriamente senza trollate...chiedo a te perchè segui il Barca e Messi

"l'unica cosa sicura è che fino a quando starà al Barca e Messi sarà questo il numero 1 non lo sarà mai...ma adesso ovviamente pensa a crescere e vincere trofei...ha soltanto 21 anni"


----------



## Snake (18 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]su questa cosa che ho scritto prima sei d'accordo? Seriamente senza trollate...chiedo a te perchè segui il Barca e Messi
> 
> "l'unica cosa sicura è che fino a quando starà al Barca e Messi sarà questo il numero 1 non lo sarà mai...ma adesso ovviamente pensa a crescere e vincere trofei...ha soltanto 21 anni"



Fino a quando Messi sarà questo sicuramente, ma vale lo stesso per Ronaldo. Per me entrambi alla stessa età erano già molto più forti di Neymar. Parliamo di ruolo, punta esterna o altro, la verità è che se sei un FENOMENO VERO ti imponi e basta. Messi aveva la stessa età di Neymar quando arrivò Guardiola, quell'anno lì giocando da punta esterna in un Barca che sicuramente non era messicentrico fece quasi 40 gol. Neymar che arrivi a queste cifre alla fine dell'anno ho forti dubbi. 

Rispondendo a superdinho, non è vero che Neymar non è libero di fare quello che vuole, io non ho mai visto così tante volte Messi libero in area di rigore col braccio alzato ignorato dal compagno in possesso del pallone come con Neymar in questo scorcio di stagione. Le giocate dove punta l'uomo in velocità ne ha fatte a iosa e da queste spesso sono venuti fuori assist per i compagni. Casomai spesso sbaglia la scelta della giocata, quando passarla o quando concludere ma non mi pare proprio condizionato dalla presenza di Messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Fino a quando Messi sarà questo sicuramente, ma vale lo stesso per Ronaldo. Per me entrambi alla stessa età erano già molto più forti di Neymar. Parliamo di ruolo, punta esterna o altro, la verità è che se sei un FENOMENO VERO ti imponi e basta. Messi aveva la stessa età di Neymar quando arrivò Guardiola, quell'anno lì giocando da punta esterna in un Barca che sicuramente non era messicentrico fece quasi 40 gol. Neymar che arrivi a queste cifre alla fine dell'anno ho forti dubbi.



si entrambi a 21 anni credo che erano più forti di Neymar...Messi stava con Guardiola mentre Ronaldo era arrivato 2 nel pallone d'oro...non l'ha vinto solo perchè Kakà era un mostro
per te quindi non ha le qualità per diventare più forte di quei 2?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Guarda che non era riferito a te.


Te sei Frikez e ho detto tutto.


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> secondo questo tuo ragionamento Pelè dovrebbe capire più di tutti di Calcio visto che ha vinto 3 Mondiali...peccato che ne ha sparate di cavolate...una volta diceva "Robinho sarà il mio erede"...si è visto infatti



Pelé ne ha sparate tante soprattutto dopo i 60 anni. Era rimasto veramente lucido fino al '98/'00 anche con incarichi di un certo rilievo poi ha iniziato a delirare...
In difesa sua Robinho fino all'estate 2006 sembrava veramente il suo "erede", a 20 anni era il giocatore più forte nel campionato brasiliano e a 22 anni ha fatto la prima stagione nel Real Madrid da paura. Quello che è successo dopo è un mistero, credo che gli allenamenti di Capello lo abbiano rovinato fisicamente, tatticamente e psicologicamente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Ottobre 2013)

Irraggiungibili entrambi secondo me, anche se Neymar è fenomenale.


Certo per provare a mettersi in gioco dovrebbe cambiare squadra, giocare tipo nello United


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Pelé ne ha sparate tante soprattutto dopo i 60 anni. Era rimasto veramente lucido fino al '98/'00 anche con incarichi di un certo rilievo poi ha iniziato a delirare...
> In difesa sua Robinho fino all'estate 2006 sembrava veramente il suo "erede", a 20 anni era il giocatore più forte nel campionato brasiliano e a 22 anni ha fatto la prima stagione nel Real Madrid da paura. Quello che è successo dopo è un mistero, credo che gli allenamenti di Capello lo abbiano rovinato fisicamente, tatticamente e psicologicamente.



non è assolutamente colpa di Capello...quando uno è forte si vede


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non è assolutamente colpa di Capello...quando uno è forte si vede


Prima di Capello era un fenomeno che non sembra nemmeno lontanamente parente del Robinho che conosciamo oggi, guarda cosa faceva a 20 anni:






Per questo personalmente credo che sia veramente difficile che Neymar possa diventare il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi, i brasiliani con quel fisico faticano a confermarsi a quel livello in Europa; forse seguendo gli allenamenti di Messi potrà fare più strada di Robinho... 

Però se il pendolino dice che può far bene un po' ci posso sperare, mi piacerebbe vedere un nuovo fenomeno al di fuori dei soliti 2 c.ronaldo e messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Prima di Capello era un fenomeno che non sembra nemmeno lontanamente parente del Robinho che conosciamo oggi, guarda cosa faceva a 20 anni:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in Brasile era un fenomeno...cmq anche io vorrei vedere dei grandissimi campioni oltre a Messi e Ronaldo...ma Neymar mi sta antipatico xd


----------

